# Finally got around to creating a site, now I need some feedback!



## Austin Greene (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey TPF, 

Well as the title implies, I have finally gotten around to creating a site. Its still very much in the rough, but I wanted to get your opinions. I'm working with iweb, but I'm creating everything by hand since the templates are so incredibly over-used. Plus it allows me some flexibility. It was important that the site allows downloads of my images in near-full resolution, and while that feature is not advertised to high heaven, it is there if someone does a little snooping. Also, I have tried to keep a minimalist feel to the sight. I want it to be visually appealing (probably will drop the solid black background soon), but I also want it to be clean and not frilly. 

So, what does TPF think for a first run through? Thoughts, comments, suggestions? It was made over the past two hours, so I won't be offended if you're not a huge fan  

EDIT: Just to pre-empt some questions, I do realize there is no set "Portfolio" page. At the moment, thats not the purpose of the site, but rather to share my images as a whole. Eventually I will set up a portfolio on the site with a limited number of "top" images. Until then, its more about getting a name out. 

www.AustinGreenePhotography.com


As always, wish you well, 

Toga


----------



## Onerider (Feb 13, 2013)

Apparently you don't have it setup correctly. It takes you to a setup page.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 13, 2013)

Could you please elaborate? It should be taking you to a page which looks similar to this...







(Personal FB info painted over)

The idea is that people will likely not see the text at the bottom, but instead see the images first. For those interested in macro, they will likely click on the bug, which acts as a link. The same for wildlife, and portraiture. For those who are more text orientated, the navigation bar at the bottom of the page is constant throughout, allowing quick movement between pages.


----------



## Onerider (Feb 13, 2013)

I apologize. I left the "e" off of Greene. Works for me now.


----------



## Onerider (Feb 13, 2013)

A quick look  shows on your Bio page, Honors and Contact run into their respective information.
Nice photos and I like the layout but I'm sure more trained eyes will be of more help.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 13, 2013)

Onerider said:


> A quick look  shows on your Bio page, Honors and Contact run into their respective information.
> Nice photos and I like the layout but I'm sure more trained eyes will be of more help.



The feedback is appreciated!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 13, 2013)

Gotta fix this... 

I am: 

*an *independent college student. 

*an* explorer. 

a lover of nature.

Also, you should add a photo of yourself. Unless you're a bug. ;-)


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 13, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Gotta fix this...
> 
> I am:
> 
> ...



Fixed, don't know how I missed those! 

Also, I will be adding a photo of myself when I get the chance to take one. Believe it or not, I don't have a single decent photo of myself, let alone one in a photographic capacity. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

